# Want to lose fat around the stomach?



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, I need some advise and directions on how to lose the fat around my stomach, i've been training for about a year now an my upper part of my body and my legs are lean and see gains, but i seem to be putting on more fat around my stomach and don't really know how to lose this without losing muscle on other parts of my body.

I weigh at 13 stone and my goal is to be lean and cut.

My Diet plan that i follow on a day to day basis:

8am

6 eggs, 1 whole and 5 whites with 40g of porridge

10am

1 met-rx protein shake

13pm

200g of chicken breast and 50g of rice or pasta, and 1 udo oil tablet

16pm

200g of chicken breast and 50g of rice or pasta and 1 udo oil tablet

18pm

met-rx protein shake

19:30pm - after training

another met-rx protein shake

20:30pm

200g of chicken breast and lots of veg and 1 udo oil tablet

11pm a tin of tuna in sunflower oil, which has 27g of protein and 2g of saturateds fats

I train upto 4 times a week and do 1 hours cardio a week only

This diet i have been keeping to, for the last 6 months.

Is there any thing i can change in my diet or is there anyother types of supplements of stuff i could use to help me shift the fat from my stomach, without losing muscle ?

Regards

VJ


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

If the fat is in the love handle area then it shows insulin resistance.

For this I would only use very low GI carbs: ie no pasta its high II.

Go for sweet potato's, basmati rice, yams, buckwheat, quinoa and green veg.

Add fish oils to each meal (2 or 3) and supplement with glucose dispersal agents (cinnamon, cloves and Na-Rala). Add some olive oil to the meals too.

As for your current diet.



> 8am
> 
> 6 eggs, 1 whole and 5 whites with 40g of porridge
> 
> ...


protein only meals are a bad idea, add some healthy fats.

just general points really as diet is an individual thing with many variables. I'd add more cardio before sacrificing more calories.


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Studbeast thanks for the pointers i'll give that ago and see how i get on. At 19:30pm after training i have a met-rx protein shake,shall i add some metrodex to that. The met-rx shake has 19g of carbs in that already, should i be having more carbs? As for fish oils i'll add that to my diet, but i'm using udo oil tablet, which has flax seed, sunflower oil, seed oil, conconut oil combined into 1.

as for cardio, what the best the treadmill or doing the strider and how much more would i need to implement


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

hey mate, the best machine in the gym for cardio is the rower, take it nice and steady try to keep your 500m split around 2.00 minuits and just row away for 45 minuits, do this 2 mornings a week and you should see some fat reduction mate.


----------



## VJ01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers Tommolad I'll try that!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tommolad said:


> hey mate, the best machine in the gym for cardio is the rower, take it nice and steady try to keep your 500m split around 2.00 minuits and just row away for 45 minuits, do this 2 mornings a week and you should see some fat reduction mate.


On what basis? Or is it just your opinion:thumbup1:


----------



## skyline55 (Nov 22, 2008)

For me the best possible cardio in the gym is a spin class - HIIT cycling, preceded by HIIT stepper


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

the best cardio is spin class then rower folloewd by cross trainer


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no best machine for everyone, i never use the rower or cross trainer i don't even do HIIT cardio yet i reach low single digits BF levels when i diet for a show how can that be if all i ever do is the treadmill as a heart rate of 75%


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Agree with the above, it's subjective. I personally find the treadmill hurts my legs, so I opt for cross trainer and bike. I do sometimes throw some rowing in too. Get the diet right and keep up the cardio and they weight will come off.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Er...how about upping the actual cardio from the 1 hour per week!


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Yer defo, I have a tendancy to carry fat around my lower back and **** if i put it on. Thes best way for me to loose it is running on a treadmill. I know amny people will say fast uphill walk for longer, but a fast 15 min run 4 times a week will tighten up that middriff. Also boxing training like bag or pad work helps alot as the dynamic rotation of the waist during combo's really tones up the middle


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

work your legs


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Also no alcahol and drinking loads of water, around 7 pints a day for your weight will help u loads...Thats and regular 1 or 2 mile jogs and itll just fall off, I promise. Oh yer and lots of mutli joint compounds lifts like deads, squats and free Barbell rows help with ur core (Stomach)


----------

